# Deck staining at nite?



## buddy26 (Dec 17, 2011)

What do you guys think about staining a deck at nite time. The lows in the mid to upper 70 and high during day is at 102+. I have a huge deck to stain and its right out in the middle of the sun all day till late in evening. I was wondering what you guys thought about staining at nite time since its so hot during the day. This a good idea or bad?


----------



## Cowartscustom (Sep 26, 2011)

Well with those kinda temps I doubt you have any issue with humidity or dew point...I say give it a go. Or start at daybreak.....


----------



## buddy26 (Dec 17, 2011)

There is no dew for sure and no rain in the near future which we could use


----------



## Cowartscustom (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I can tell ya I stained my own deck afterwork earlier in the year ended up working into the night. I put sikkens s.r.d. on it every other year. Woke up and went to check it out and it was perfect...other than a holiday here and there due to lack of proper lighting.So if you got lots of lights and no dew .............Do it!!!!


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

lol I can't see a problem other than the bugs congregating around your lights. Textured deck anyone!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Too much dew at night around here. I just build a tent over the deck.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Too much dew at night around here. I just build a tent over the deck.


Brilliant!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Armstrong and Clark stains can be applied in direct sunlight . Good stuff too .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Armstrong and Clark stains can be applied in direct sunlight . Good stuff too .


I'll second that. A good oil lets you work in sunlight without excessive flashing.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Woodland
Too much dew at night around here. I just build a tent over the deck.




finaltouch0 said:


> Brilliant!


Mike's in Washington State. If you want to provide quality exterior work here in the Northwest, as he obviously does, then learning to deal with moisture (rain, dew, fog) is a given - even during the summers. If you're unfortunate to be working at the coast there is no such thing as "dry".


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Man decks are a lot of work . I make sure I bid them on the higher side cause sanding in the hot sun sucks . I used rip it stripper wow low concentrate 4 oz to one gal . 









Now sanding 103 today .. 😚


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Terry, I know i cannot see close up, but I wouldn't even bother sanding that. Was it furry?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good painters sand everything.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I too would sand everything, replace all questionable boards, set every nail and stain at 4 am if customers were willing to pay for perfection. (at my rates)


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep the poles were real furry lol. I also used TWP !
Cause they were out of Armstrong ! Damm and 
Didn't want to drive to get some bakers grey away . I will send a close up today .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

TWP is an awesome stain too. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## buddy26 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had to strip and sand the decks and railings on my also had some water based stain on it originally


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

There's people who still do deck staining?

f-in-a


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TWP is one of the few stains that contain anti-rot ingredients. It's called polyphase. Good stuff. Thought I visited a deck we did two years ago recently, and the traffic areas are worn, so nothing lasts all that long on decks.


----------

